# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Barbados

## anne

Looking for information on what might be the best location for us in Barbados. Have been looking at renting a villa and will be taking my daughter and her friend. They are 17 so we would like to be in a location that has others as opposed to seclusion. Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks!

----------


## JoshA

I just posted a trip report. If you have teenagers, I would suggest staying near the St. Lawrence Gap on the south coast where there are lots of clubs and restaurants.

----------


## anne

Thanks Josh for your info. I am trying to find a villa or apartment/condo in that area. I would prefer that over a hotel as we like the space and the options it affords. Do you feel that the area you stayed in was too quiet for the teenagers? Not that they need non stop action but they do need to be in a location where they can meet others. Thanks again!
Anne

----------


## JoshA

Anne: I think the southeast coast, where we stayed, is beautiful but it is quiet. The Crane now has residences with several bedrooms and even pools - large enough for your family to spread out. They are high quality and maybe the nicest such units I've seen. Your teenagers would likely meet others at the pool and beach. However, you will be driving about 20 minutes or so to the Gap for restaurants and nightlife unless you eat at the two restaurants on site and cook in your unit. I don't know anything about villas in Barbados but I imagine many are available. Villas will tend to make it harder for teens to meet others.

----------


## noel

Anne,
We booked a two-bedroom villa at Royal Westmoreland for a week in October for $300 a night.  You can check out their website at www.royalwestmoreland.com.
Have a great trip!
Tim

----------

